# Ewww what a sh!!!y situation!



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

We had a party last night, with many dog loving friends. Blizzard was thrilled with all the attention. I noticed though, when he wasn't in someone's arms, he was sniffing around. I tried to encourage him to use his potty, but he just wouldn't. I even closed the door to his pen, which usually results in home going potty within minutes, but he still wouldn't go. When everyone finally left, I turned away for a moment, a SPLIT SECOND, and Blizzard produced enough poop for like 4 dogs! And not all of it made it in his potty. There was a trail of poop from his crate (which is in his pen) all the way to inside his potty. When he poops, he usually has two nuggets, but this was like 8 pieces! I don't know what made his poop that way... I doubt anyone gave him people food since someone asked and I made it clear he had specific food he ate. Luckily my husband cleaned everything up, since some of the pieces had a rather "wet" quality to it.

Maybe this doesn't really belong under training, but I'm wondering if maybe Blizzard was too shy to poop infront of new people!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

LOL! I can't say that I blame him!

Could be he was a bit nervous or excited with all the people there which might account for the excess amount.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree with Ivy's mom.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I chalk it up to performance anxiety....lol. When he finally pooped, he really pooped!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think he was just too busy to poop while you had guests. 

I love, where else can you go to share poop stories?


----------

